# Hunting show



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok everyone, I'm picking your brain here....what would you like to see in a hunting show. Keep in mind that Just Us Hunting is about the real people out there, not big sponsored shooters that must shoot 140 class bucks or bigger, we're elated with that doe we just shot and that fork horn is a trophy to a lot of us out there.

What kind of format would you like to see in a show, what about narration settings etc... what would you like to hear, see and feel about a show. Let me know and I may use your ideas. 

I may be going on a cable tv channell in 2010 and would like your input.

let's hear it people

thanks
Rick:thumbs_up


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Technical*

I personally like to see the bow set up, arrow and broadhead combo , how you set it up and guest personalitys.
And set some place close to home that somepeople know about
And remember your not doing this show alone..lets see the camera guy and some of the other people that helped put it together.
Andy how about that 3D shoot that helped you pick and set up your equipment.

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*shows*

ric call me I used to sponsor a fishing show when I had my marina ... was a guest lots on the show... could give you some ideas .. would take to long to type out here.. I still fish with the host of the show and his series is still being shown 15 yrs later.. if done right you don`t date yourself so it can go into syndicate for a long time... I figure a bottle or two of liquid brains and we could really get some wild ideas... lol lol ted...


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

What I would like to see in a hunting show

1)A show that is not 90% Wt deer hunting

2)Kids out there hunting(there reactions are the best)

3)Spot & stalk hunting

4)Public land unguided hunts


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Good photography. I have no patience for shows that are grainy or always have poor lighting. 
No kids. I find the kid hunts annoying and hate seeing that on a hunting show I like. I love kids though.
Mostly Whitetail deer. 
No bowfishing. I get mad when shows I like use that as filler. 
Basically be like Drury Outdoors (without too many goofy ads they have had lately), Heartland bowhunter, BoneCollectors, Hunting Canada and Beyond. 
Show alot of doe hunts too where everything is dying!
Gota love a show where the 'whack' is as frequent as acorns falling.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i like when the women are half naked, like say tiffany in a bikini hunting would get alot of viewers :darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

I personally would like to see EVERYTHING you do to prepare for the hunt like treestand placement, scouting, maybe a clip of you sighting in ur gun/bow and the accesories u put on them. And maybe every once in a while take a kid hunting, and most important on my list is go where everyone can go! Public land, land close by, etc.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

If we're going to see some of the prep work, let's see the rest of the process too. Finish the segment off with preparing a meal featuring the critter in question.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Rick,show us how you prepare in the off season for your trips in the fall.
I have enjoyed viewing your traditional archery hunts alot.
Your name comes up quite in discussions with Dave Hermsen and I.
We shoot regularly together at Durham Archers in Oshawa.
Have a cooking segment on game recipes.
Equipment and product reviews.
Best thing is keep everything "real" as you are already doing on "Just Us Hunting".
Keep up the good work!!!:moose:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm taking notes guys, keep em coming, there are some decent ideas coming in, enjoy your thoughts and comments.
*Ted*, I'll call you but I need a little bit of time, something I don't have a lot of right now. send me your phone number if you can.
*Andy*...LOL have you seen my equipment, if I showed people what I hunt with it would turn out to be a comedy...LOL just kidding.
I'm listening to all here so keep em coming.

if your bored check out my site and enjoy

Rick:thumbs_up


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

*crazymoose*you nailed most of what I was thinking about in your post.....right now I'm just trying to figure out the logistics of working it in so it makes sense. Say hi to David for me.
*Baldini* a very real possibility.....see you this summer
Rick


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

*Some ideas*

First off I must say that if you can accomplish going on cable TV, CONGRADULATIONS not an easy thing.
I am often after a very close friend that has his own hunting show (The Canadian Tradition) to have kids hunting (shooting and being with mom or dad), you need more than whitetail hunts, like waterfowl (over water and fields), pheasant, rabbit,turkey, predator, crow hunts. All these can be done in a combination of archery and gun. When you do these hunts you should explain set-ups, preparation, scouting. These are all stuff that is relistic and viewers can learn and relate to.
Hunt in areas that are relistic for the "Average Joe" can go and afford.Have your "trophy" hunts, also have your "relistic trophies" (doe, fawn, spike buck).

I put alot in hear and there is alot more that could be put on but there is already great suggestions posted. Good luck, it is not easy, but have fun.

Brad
Ingold Archery


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Brad


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmmmm... Cable access? Why am I suddenly thinking about Wayne's World? I can almost see it now...


Rick's World, Rick's World! Hunting time, Excellent!

Cut to Rick's basement... Big tall guy on couch next to bald guy with 1 eyebrow...

Hunt on Carl!

Hunt on Rick! Did you see that rack? Schwing!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

cath8r said:


> Basically be like Drury Outdoors


I think you mean DREARY outdoors, I can't stand that show. It's like watching a kid drag his fingernails across a chalk board for 30 minutes and thankfully interceded with commercials.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

russ said:


> I think you mean DREARY outdoors, I can't stand that show. It's like watching a kid drag his fingernails across a chalk board for 30 minutes and thankfully interceded with commercials.


I second that statement Russ...If rienhart make a Drury look alike target i would make i whole 20 target course out of them...:thumbs_up

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

3--d said:


> I second that statement Russ...If rienhart make a Drury look alike target i would make i whole 20 target course out of them...:thumbs_up
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


I may attend that shoot................:shade:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Interesting, as you can see so far, what one person likes, the other does not...fair enough for sure. I got some good feedback guys. thanks
Rick

Bruce, one eyebrow???but who could you be talking about LOL


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Drury*



3DMARK said:


> I may attend that shoot................:shade:


Hey i have an idea...we would have to make it a Rienhart 100
We could have an upper boring course and a lower boring course...LOL :tongue:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Great thread...I love the ideas.

Rick, how about on every show, a little exposé on an every day ordinary hunter who loves to get out there for their love of the outdoors!!

Also, a cooking segment,,,Mmmmm, gotta love that wild meat!!!! LOL


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Cooking segements are gay, you are wasting time you could show killing something. 
Show bowhunts, lots of bowhunts with lots of deer hunting. Good photography. Show alot of those doe management hunts too. Maybe show land layouts and stand placement for certain hutns. I like how that Summit hunting show does that.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Serge, I like the expose' idea, would have to refine it somewhat, but well worth the thought process. maybe you know of a frenchman, who's missing a tooth and likes to go moose hunting that would be interested in an interview at one of the shoots, or at moose camp.
know of anyone?


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd like to see where the host visits some "real" hunt camps. Maybe put a thing on a website to allow fans invite the show host in for a week at various camps. Could have some interesting footage perhaps film some of the other guys in camp during their hunts.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

coxva....now that's a twist, yet another great idea.
Rick


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hi Rick,how about segments on tracking and blood trailing.
Tree stand safety and approved harnesses. Tree stand location pro's and con's.
Outdoor survival training or basic survival equipment to be carried on hunting tips.
Visit local archery clubs and and get the kids involved in an outdoor work shop.
Promote local archery talent such as bowyers,leather crafters,etc.
Just some thoughts for you.:moose:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

trapper1 said:


> Serge, I like the expose' idea, would have to refine it somewhat, but well worth the thought process. maybe you know of a frenchman, who's missing a tooth and likes to go moose hunting that would be interested in an interview at one of the shoots, or at moose camp.
> know of anyone?



Missing A TOOTH???? Whoa  There was more that "a tooth" missing in that frenchmen's mouth!!! :lol3:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

crazymoose, great ideas, jotting them down, Pic...just trying to be nice, now flash me that kodak smile there big guy:moose2:


----------



## longlake (Sep 2, 2009)

although it is not bow hunting i have never seen a standard northern ontario hunt for deer with dogs. i understand that it would be almost impossible to get a shot on camera but it is still a large number of hunters that use this method. there is alot of interesting info like camp life that doesn't involve a ten thousand dollar price tag. possibly something for average guys. thanks


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Not evey camp looks like the new one on Canada in the Rough (I wish) move in to a camp show how we get skunked some days and celebrate on the week we get ONE Real hunting lands where there is only minimal food and habitate not some game farm or place that costs thousands just to visit


----------



## 4buck (Feb 2, 2010)

How about getting a Native deer hunt , maybe how they would go about it .
I dont believe except for guilding as it been done ,include some of there Native traditions


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

trapper1 said:


> crazymoose, great ideas, jotting them down, Pic...just trying to be nice, now flash me that kodak smile there big guy:moose2:


Have you ever considered asking the carriers what they'd like to fill the gaps with? WildTV has tons of bow hunting shows.


----------

